# 1951 Ford 8N w/ "Funk Conversion" 226 6 Cyclinder



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

*Here is the pictures some of you have been waiting on: This 1951 Ford 8N is one of only a few left... I posted the pictures in another members post. But thought I should make this tractor it's own thread.* 

Hope you truely enjoy these.

This restoration is a 3 month project... and Well Worth it... 

How many members have seen one of these?

Please reply to this thread if you know of any of these unquie tractors in exsistance.

This one is the finished tractor:
The hood has an alumunium extension which is part of the " Funk Conversion" kit... 

(You will notice that part next to the steering wheel... it is silver, orginal alumunium part that makes the tractor unique .)


<img src=http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h197/DJ-pictures/Ford8NCarls6cyclinder.jpg>

This one is a picture of the "Funk Conversion" up close:

The channel iron frame, and the steering arms are longer than the regular 8N ... is also part of the orginal "Funk Conversion" kit.

<img src=http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h197/DJ-pictures/PictureofMotor.jpg>

And this one is one of "Hubby" ......Showing Off!!(He does alot of that "showing off" thing....

<img src=http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h197/DJ-pictures/HubbyShowingoff.jpg>


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice tractor, DJ! Tell hubby to get off of it so you can have some seat time!


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

*Thanks Fordfarm*



> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Nice tractor, DJ! Tell hubby to get off of it so you can have some seat time! *


Thanks Fordfarm! 

I will get my chance at the "seat time" in the county fair parade...:tractorsm 

Hubby will be drivng the JD in the parade, so I will get to drive this one...:spinsmile 

He drives the "bigger" tractors in parades and shows... I always take the smaller ones...

We are doing a antique garden tractor for the grandkids to start taking in the parades and shows.:halo: cruisin


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

*Wanted to add a link*

For those who are interested in the information on the " Funk Conversion" Ford 8N's, here is a link which will give you some information on it:

http://home.att.net/~jmsmith45/funk.htm


----------



## mitchyd64 (Aug 28, 2011)

What are they worth ? I have a chance to pick one up just dont want to end up with something thats hard to get parts for
thanks
Mitch


----------



## Jcunningham457 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a 1953 8N funk 6 cylinder runs great - no oil burn - no smoke - Hydraulics stay up even after months being up - brand new tires all the way around 3 weeks ago - runs fantastic 
For sale - 214-288-1178


----------



## darrenvox (Oct 8, 2003)

Marvin baumann did a few f these years aho


----------



## mhurd5 (Oct 23, 2012)

if anyone is interested i have a ford 8N 6 cyclinder funk conversion for sale , email me and i can send photos, Thank You Michael. [email protected]


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes that is very nice


----------

